# Venom Fireball Micro Motors



## fire75 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am having a big problem with this motor. Last year my buddy got one and put in his Losi Slider and ran about 6 pack. This year I got a Losi Late Model and his Fireball was fast so I got one (fast motor). He switched his Slider to a Late got about 6 more packs on the motor and it was fried. Yesterday mine went out after about 12 packs. My buddys car was running a 60/14 and I was running a 60/12. Now these motors were bought about 8 months apart from each other so I know it's not a bad batch. Has any buddy else having these problems or can any budy help.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

For $12, not a bad deal. I'd run 3 in a season.


----------



## fire75 (Feb 27, 2008)

BadSign said:


> For $12, not a bad deal. I'd run 3 in a season.


$12 you are over paying I only paid $7.99 from Tower Hobbies.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

fire75 said:


> $12 you are over paying I only paid $7.99 from Tower Hobbies.


And with shipping ...? 

~$13

But on topic, this is a cheap motor for a reason. It is not the most durable and is not meant for abuse. I have had one in a x-ray RC18 and have not burned it up yet, but I probably will soon, and will buy another one without thinking.


----------



## Casperbase (Jun 4, 2006)

Motor Question - What is the best stock 370 motor to run in the BRP cars?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Associated #21210 Super 370 They are fast and last !!


----------

